# Short ribs..what GIVES?



## Jeekinz (Jan 15, 2007)

So I go to Lowes, pick up a smoker box and some mesquite chips....soak and place on the flavor bars (what the **** are those things for anyway?)....ANYWAY, I throw some short ribs on at about 200-250 for 1 hr 45 min and they turn out rare!?  I can do some serious grilling but the ribs were very undercooked. Any tips? Also, I was thinking of investing in a charcoal grill, you know, one that I can start dinner on when I'm having my cup of coffee in the morning. Any reccomendations? Thanks. -J


----------



## Candocook (Jan 15, 2007)

Short ribs are delicious but very cartilaginous and basically tough. They respond best to low and slow braises to break down the collagen and make them tender and succulent. If they are to be done on the grill, I cook them at 300* in sauce for several hours and then sauce them and grill them to crisp the outside.
Your post is a little puzzling to me because I can't imagine meat being cooked at 200-250* that you would expect to be done in that length of time.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 15, 2007)

Anything that you are planning to cook at 200 degrees is going to take much longer than an hour and 45 minutes.  If the meat was rare, it was only 125 degrees.   If it was infact 125, and it was in that temperature range for an hour and 45 minutes, you'd only have another 15 mintues to get it up to at least 140 for it to be safely consumed.  There is nothing wrong with cooking at that temperature, but you have to do it for a very very long time.

Plan on a bit more time, next time.  Check the meat's temp. for doneness.  Check the thermostat on the unit, making sure it's at 200 when you think it is.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 15, 2007)

What threw me was how the meat backed off the bone so quickly.  After about 30 min. of cooking I had at leat 1" of bare bone on each end.  Another thing is:  I was relying on the thermometer on the grill itself.  Dumb move on my part.  Anyway, after I wrote the original post, I cooked the remainder of the ribs at 200 for about 45 min.  I cut into one and it looked alot better.

On another note, about thermometers....I have two in my kitchen, one analog and one digital, they never read the same.  What's the most reliable thermometer?  (hence: cooking by looks)   -J

"I love wine."


----------



## jminion (Jan 15, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> On another note, about thermometers....I have two in my kitchen, one analog and one digital, they never read the same. What's the most reliable thermometer? (hence: cooking by looks) -J
> 
> "I love wine."


 
Boil water and test thermometers should read aprox 212, depends on your altitude what the exact reading would be. The other test is to put in glass of ice water should read 32 degrees. Chances are one or both of your therms are off.
Jim


----------



## mudbug (Jan 16, 2007)

Hiya Jeekinz, and bienvenue to the board and all

I would never do short ribs on the grill.  They're better being browned and braised in liquid of your choice in a heavy pot on top of the stove, with whatever other goodies you wanta throw in.

Do the other types of ribs on the grill.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 16, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Hiya Jeekinz, and bienvenue to the board and all
> 
> I would never do short ribs on the grill.  They're better being browned and braised in liquid of your choice in a heavy pot on top of the stove, with whatever other goodies you wanta throw in.
> 
> Do the other types of ribs on the grill.


 Jeekinz, Like mudbug, candocook, and VeraBlue; low and slow; Lower and Slower than you think.  1 hour and 45 minutes is not slow and 200 - 250 is much to low for that length of time. Of course, I'm no expert just, sharing what I've learned from the school of hard knocks.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 16, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Hiya Jeekinz, and bienvenue to the board and all
> 
> I would never do short ribs on the grill. They're better being browned and braised in liquid of your choice in a heavy pot on top of the stove, with whatever other goodies you wanta throw in.
> 
> Do the other types of ribs on the grill.


 
Do try a recipe that you cook first low and slow and then glaze and crisp. The best of all worlds.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 16, 2007)

Short ribs are in fact better for soup or braising. But if you do them on the grill up the temps.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 16, 2007)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Short ribs are in fact better for soup or braising....


 Agreed with emphasis.


----------



## sirsmokesalot (Feb 5, 2007)

Here's what I've done and had great success with:

1. Apply seasonings of choice
2. Wrap in seran wrap and leave in refrigerator overnight or longer
3. Smoke at 225 for a minimum of 6 hours.

I've done them for 8 hours and they were excellent. It you want a crisp exterior, brush with melted butter and garlic salt about an hour before you're done. Hope this helps!


----------

